# Steckachse Weber und FollowMe, Verdrehsicherung weglassen?



## Cahuna (30. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte mit meinem neu aufgebauten 29er HT auch die Kinder ziehen. Bisher habe ich eine 2er Charriot Cougar2 mit Weberkupplung im Einsatz sowie ein 16 Zoll Rad per FollowMe Kupplung angehängt. Natürlich nicht gleichzeitig, immer Abwechselnd. 

Bei meinem Alten MTB hatte ich Schnellspanner. da Konnte ich den passenden Schnellspanner von FollowMe nutzen und da drunter noch fachgerecht die passende Weberkupplung mit Verdrehsicherung-Pol<gon unterbringen. 

Beim neuen  ist nun hinten 15er Steckachse, E-Thru non-Boost. Es gibt ja von Weber die Steckachse, die habe ich bei meiner Frau dran.  Zur Verdrehsicherung hat die Achse eine SW8, dort kommt ein Sonderpolygon drauf. Wie könnte man das nun mit einer FollowMe Aufnahme kombinieren? Ich wollte nicht jedes mal die Steckachse tauschen müssen sondern beides montiert haben.

Folgendes hab ich mir überlegt:
Die FollowMe Steckachse als Bosst besorgt, damit diese ein bissl länger ist. Das würde es mir ermöglichen die Weberkupplung drunter zu montieren. Zur Sicherung hab ich mir noch M12 Nordlock-Scheiben besorgt wie sie ja bei der Weber Steckachse dabei sind.

Nun das Problem:
Was mir bei der Lösung fehlt ist die Verdrehsicherung der Kupplung, ich kann das Sonder-Polygon von Weber nicht nutzen.  Also ohne Verdrehsicherung fahren? 

Hier paar Bilder.

Weber Steckachse, ohne FollowMe geht das gut:





Einzelteile, FollowMe Steckachse, Nordlock Sicherungsscheiben, Weberkupplung. 










Es gäbe natürlich die Option der Weber BO-Kupplung, aber das sieht dann ja noch Bescheidener aus.


----------

